# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء دعاء للمريض الكل يدخل يدعي مع ابنة  اخونا مجدى غالى  الملقب ب kojyy

## mohamed73

> اشكر اخوتى سواء طاقم  الادارة او اعضاء المنتدى الكرام واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن بى ولكن  ارجو منكم الدعاء بالشفاء لابنتى الصغيرة مريم  5 شهور حيث ستقوم بعمل  عملية جراحية يوم السبت وأعدكم بكل ما هو جديد لنصل بأعضاء المنتدى الكرام  للاحتراف وهناك الكثير من الافكار التى ستجعل قسم الكمبيوتر وملحقاته اعلى  نسبة مشاهدة ومشاركة فهدفنا النهوض بالمنتدى من حسن الى أحسن تقبلوا تحياتى  اخوتى الكرام ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء .

 لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
إلهي ..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
إلهي ..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
إلهي ..
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية ..
إلهي ..
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير .

----------


## sab_bane

الله يشافيها

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

اللهم لا شفاء الا شفاؤك فأشفها شفاء لايقادره سقما

----------


## GSM-AYA

لاتقلق اخي العملية ناجحة بادن الله

----------


## امير الصمت

اللهم اشفيها واشفي مرضى المسلمين
إن شاء الله العملية ناجحة ,

----------


## راشدمحمد

اللهم ياشافى اشفها 
آمين

----------


## salihmob

اللهم اسالك عاجل الشفاء لمريم 
واحفظها من كل شر

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

اللهم اشفها واشفي مرضى المسلمين

----------


## seffari

اللهم لا شفاء الا شفاؤك فأشفها شفاء لايقادره سقما

----------


## abde rahim

اللهم اشفيها واشفي مرضى المسلمين
إن شاء الله العملية ناجحة ,

----------


## kojyy

اشكر كل الاخوة والزملاء لقد تم عمل العملية بنجاح

----------


## sab_bane

الحمد الله

----------


## mohamed73

الحمد الله
الله يشفيها ويخليها لك اخي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

اللهم اشفها واشفي مرضى المسلمين

----------


## salinas

اللهم ياشافى اشفها    آمين

----------


## tarik-gsm

اللهم اشفيها واشفي مرضى المسلمين
إن شاء الله العملية ناجحة

----------


## gsm_bouali

الحمد الله نجحت العملية  اللهم اشفيها واشفي مرضى المسلمين

----------


## abdjamel

اللهم لا شفاء الا شفاؤك فأشفها شفاء لايقادره سقما

----------


## abdjamel

اللهم اشفيها واشفي مرضى المسلمين
إن شاء الله العملية ناجحة

----------


## safawi

اللهم اشفها واشفي مرضى المسلمين

----------


## kindy_electro

اللهم اشفها انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك

----------


## anweros

*اللهم اشفيها واشفي مرضى المسلمين
إن شاء الله العملية ناجحة*  :Frown:

----------

